# Cycle across Maryland



## AntonioBiondo

Has anyone in the forum ridden across the state? I know there used to be an organized ride, CAM Tour, but that no longer seems to be active. I am planning to ride across the state using a course i have plotted myself using a state provided "bicycle map". I was wondering if anyone on the boards has completed such an endeavor and wouldn't mind sharing their experiences. Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## MB1

Sure we've done it, it is fairly easy to do.

How do you plan to get through the "Neck" around Hancock and how will you get to the Eastern Shore?


----------



## AntonioBiondo

MB1, Thanks for the remarks about the ease of the route it definitely boosted my confidence. I thought the same thing about the "neck" from the map I am using it appears to be the hardest portion of the ride due to the lack of east-west roads in that area.

Once in Hancock I will leave on Tollgate Ridge and take that into PA to W Orchard Rd. Head down W Orchard to 615/Heavenly Acres Ridge and back into MD. 615 parallels the interstate for a while then onto Orchard Ridge - Slabtown Rd - Pectonville rd. - National Pike.

I plan to ride directly to Harford County and cross the Conowingo Dam on my bike. I know the bridge is closed to bike traffic, but I plan on having someone follow me across the bridge to act as a buffer between me and the other traffic behind me. I have had friends who have ridden across the bridge so i know it can be done. Hoping to have the entire trip completed in 4 days.


----------



## MB1

You might check out the Western Maryland Rail Trail to get you through the neck.

http://www.bikewashington.org/trails/wmrt/wmrt.htm

At the east end of the Rail Trail take MD56 East (Big Pool Road) to MD68 East (Clear Springs) to Williamsport. Nice and flat compared to what you have charted.


----------



## AntonioBiondo

MB1, I can't thank you enough! After 80 or so miles pedaling on the flats is a welcoming thought! This type of intel is exactly why I posted on the board. 

I assume you have completed this ride in the past. What are your thoughts on getting through the "mountains"? Am I biting off more than I can chew by attempting 80-100 on day 1?


----------



## MB1

AntonioBiondo said:


> ...... Am I biting off more than I can chew by attempting 80-100 on day 1?


Kind of depends on the kind of shape you are in and the weather doesn't it?


----------

